# is it just me



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

or has anyone else noticed a particular forum member asking all sorts of questions about mods and stuff for the tt but des not actually take any action and actually do stuff :roll:

dont want to point any elbows


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Give us a clue  . Sorry didn't get back to the email, long story. Glad you got rid of them.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Give us a clue  . Sorry didn't get back to the email, long story. Glad you got rid of them.


begins with 'c'


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm now on the hunt


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

go on to the main forum board?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Phew....not me then!! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No, but equally as full of shit as him, (whoever it is!). :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, I most definitely need more than one sheet......

or was that another thread...?? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh no, I'm not gonna start on about threads and strings again! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Oh, I most definitely need more than one sheet......
> 
> or was that another thread...?? :wink:





TT2BMW said:


> Oh no, I'm not gonna start on about threads and strings again! :wink:


Now, now children, behave. Else I'll have to send youto your rooms :wink: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Else I'll have to send youto your rooms :wink: :lol:


*Noooooooooooooooooooooo!*

She'll ravage me and eat me alive!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You should be so lucky!!!!

:-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Children, children .............. go and count your marbles :lol:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

in the words of rollf harris

'do you know what it is yet' :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sare^baw's said:


> in the words of rollf harris
> 
> 'do you know what it is yet' :lol:


Of course ..... it's Jack .... the ....peg di-di-di, di-di-di


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

with the extra leg di di di di di di di


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Need another










:wink:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

sare^baw's said:


> with the extra leg di di di di di di di


no need for an extra Leg, one is quite enough for this forum.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> You should be so lucky!!!!
> 
> :-*


That'd be







lucky!! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> :wink:


How did you mange to take a picture of TTotal like this :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: yes i have also noticed this alot, sounds like a dreamer to me


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I knew exactly who you meant, just had a quick check and I was right!

I think tbh he is a dreamer, but oh well.

He is now lookig at an engine rebuild any way!

Scott


----------

